# Gözünü seveyim



## FlyingBird

How would you explain meaning of ' gözünü seveyim ' literally and when do you use it? 

şimdiden teşekkür ediyorum


----------



## onereic

I don't know if it has an equivalent in English. 
I use it instead of "For God's sake"
But it's polite way of saying "Please"


----------



## FlyingBird

Can you give me some sentences as example with 'gözünü seveyim' please?


----------



## jcpjcp

*Gözünü seveyim* benim için bunu yapsana. 

I think it is very informal way of saying 'please'


----------



## bollarin

i had a turkish friend in the past. "gozunu seveyim" can't be translated in english but "please" refers to it.


----------



## FlyingBird

Tamam, hepinize teşekkür ediyorum.


----------

